# YCV15 vs YCV20



## Zeplp (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, 
I just wanted some advice/opinions on these two amps and how they compare to each other. I currently have the opportunity to get my hands on a used YCV15, or purchase a new YCV20 and I'm kinda stuck deciding. I'm really looking for that zeppelin tone (especially Page's live tone) and I was wondering which would be the best amp to get. I wouldn't get any warranty with the 15, plus i'd probably have to get new tubes, but is worth the hassels or is the 20 just as good for my needs?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i dont think there is a YCV15...? unless that's a new model..

teh YCV20 is only 15W by the way. and a warranty comes in handy too.

test them out!


----------



## Zeplp (Jun 9, 2008)

sorry, by YCV15 i meant the YCV15 Blue. The model is discontinued, but I got a hold of a used one, and I'm contemplating buying either this or a new YCV20 since they're roughly the same price


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I think you'll find that the 15 has all the same features as the 20, but is "bigger" sounding, and more flexible sound-wise.

I've been looking for one of those for a very long time now.

If it's a good deal, grab it.

The 20's pop up all the time. You'll not likely see another 15 for a very long time.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zeplp said:


> sorry, by YCV15 i meant the YCV15 Blue. The model is discontinued, but I got a hold of a used one, and I'm contemplating buying either this or a new YCV20 since they're roughly the same price


There are some people who would kill to get the YCV15 Blue. It was a limited edition amp. Traynor made a mistake by not re-issuing it. A few people on this forum managed to get one in the last couple of years and love it. Don't tell the seller this though.


----------



## Zeplp (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the help,
apart from it's rarity, are they close enough in tone to get the sound i want? I'm just debating the total cost of the Blue (with tube swap) vs the 2 year even if you break it warranty of the 20wr


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A/B them


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

before i went with the blues junior i spent about 1hrs A/B them..the red texas VS the red 20w Traynor, i found the junior to sound much better, and the traynor was actually 100$ more.

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zeplp said:


> Thanks for all the help,
> apart from it's rarity, are they close enough in tone to get the sound i want? I'm just debating the total cost of the Blue (with tube swap) vs the 2 year even if you break it warranty of the 20wr


The guys who picked the Blue found a noticeable difference in tone, not boxy at all. I understand they have sowmwhat different circuits, the Blue being a little more British sounding, IIRC.


----------



## Zeplp (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, I ended up doing more searching and found a brand new ycv15, looks like traynor didn't sell off all of them just yet!


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Zeplp said:


> Thanks for all the help, I ended up doing more searching and found a brand new ycv15, looks like traynor didn't sell off all of them just yet!


I think you made the right choice. I love mine, especially after adding the extension cab. My other amps are jealous and don't get turned on much anymore.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I too have the YCV15. Amazing amp, to my ears it sounds like an AC30/JCM800 hybrid. Cleans break up a little sooner than I'd like with humbuckers, but single coils are great.

The extension cab makes it even nicer, adds some extra beef to the tone. Plus, it just looks impressive.


----------



## Zeplp (Jun 9, 2008)

I ended up picking up a brand new YCV15, and was just playing with it for a bit the other night, amp sounds wild. Anyone have good settings for live zeppelin (think : the song remains the same dvd)?


----------

